# 97533!help!



## rcbaker (Jan 21, 2011)

Please help with cpt 97533, becuase none of the private payers are paying this code for PT services. Please read scenaior below and provide feedback.

Patients often become hypersensitive to the area of injury caused by surgical trauma, ischemia, inflammation, skin infection or trauma, bone spurs, hypersensitive scars, amputations, burns and neuromas, etc. Desensitization following injury allows patients to tolerate normal moving and touch stimuli through a series of increasing graded sensory stimulation. This method allows the re-organizing the perception of touch as the nerve recovers. A structured methodology to apply desensitization techniques includes paraffin, massage, vibration, constant pressure activities, texture, object identification, and using specific tools to stimulate common job activities. Commercial kits are often available such as the Three Phase Desensitization Kit. Research has shown that desensitization decreases pain during activity and allow patients to return to work sooner


----------

